#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  >  روش شستشوي MIN BORD ,ونحوه اطمينان پايان كار سيستم

## pedram

[ATTACH



دارای محتوای پنهان


[/ATTACH]سلام
اموزش وروش شستشوي مين برد .كه بنده خودم شخصا اين كار را تجربه كردم .تمام جوانب حتما در نظر گرفته شود. بصورت كاملا علمي .چون پس از شستن مواردهاي اساسي را بايد در نظر داشته باشيم مثلا حتما بادگيري درست واصولي وزمان براي اطمينان رفع كامل رطوبت ودر نهايت يك هيت ملايم گرفته شود

----------

*activecom*,*ali_esf*,*ali_repair*,*behrooz40328*,*cinema2007*,*farjadpc*,*farzad.*,*hajizade1369*,*hossin52*,*kaleg*,*khaled2152*,*MajiDAmieE*,*masoudmorad*,*mohammadhadi*,*mohasalman*,*Mohsenbehrad*,*mojtaba1491*,*mojtabamac*,*mostafa3600*,*mrd90550*,*niki172*,*shahrakeman*,*sovietiran*,*tabasi2*,*touch*,*vatani*,*WeFixIT*,*افشین الست*,*سعید11*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## WeFixIT

> [ATTACHhidden content may not be quoted[/ATTACH]hidden content may not be quotedسلام
> اموزش وروش شستشوي مين برد .كه بنده خودم شخصا اين كار را تجربه كردم .تمام جوانب حتما در نظر گرفته شود. بصورت كاملا علمي .چون پس از شستن مواردهاي اساسي را بايد در نظر داشته باشيم مثلا حتما بادگيري درست واصولي وزمان براي اطمينان رفع كامل رطوبت ودر نهايت يك هيت ملايم گرفته شود



خوب بود ، اگه بعد از خیسوندنش کیسه اش هم بکشید دیگه عالیه.

----------

